# Strava not finding segments where there are tons of segments?



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok, so on a short little evening spin, I rode the same ride I have ridden many times. But Strava only found four segments out of what should have been a dozen. What gives? Is there any chance of playing with the ride data on the website in order to get it to find them? 
Here is an example (one of the most popular riding areas in Jackson).

https://strava.app.link/NysYqdDbV6

Thoughts?


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I had a ride a couple days ago that I went super hard on a local trail to try for a PR (and beat some buds lol) and knew I killed it. When I uploaded the ride, there were NO segments for the ride! I was pissed! Went back a few days and checked my other rides, sure enough, they didn't have segments either. So I looked it up, and found that if you go into the ride page and click the little 3-dot window next to the edit window, then click on refresh Activity Achievements, it spins for a minute or so and then the segments come up. For even the older rides. WHEW!


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Stava has definitely been screwy lately. At a local trail spot it logged all the time I spent at the trailhead as time on the trail, but then didn't log the segment for the whole trail, only smaller the segments of the trail. 
.
On a local XC trail by my house I was pushing for a PR but it only logged the segment for the second half of the trail. In both cases the missing segments weren't "hidden", they just weren't there.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

BmanInTheD said:


> I had a ride a couple days ago that I went super hard on a local trail to try for a PR (and beat some buds lol) and knew I killed it. When I uploaded the ride, there were NO segments for the ride! I was pissed! Went back a few days and checked my other rides, sure enough, they didn't have segments either. So I looked it up, and found that if you go into the ride page and click the little 3-dot window next to the edit window, then click on refresh Activity Achievements, it spins for a minute or so and then the segments come up. For even the older rides. WHEW!


You didn't tell us if you PRed the segment!!!!

I'm assuming Strava might be trying to make changes/improvements to the segments since their move to more of a paid platform. Very likely it's also introducing a lot of bugs they need to sort out.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Fajita Dave said:


> You didn't tell us if you PRed the segment!!!!
> 
> I'm assuming Strava might be trying to make changes/improvements to the segments since their move to more of a paid platform. Very likely it's also introducing a lot of bugs they need to sort out.


Not bad for a 60-yr-old man.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

BmanInTheD said:


> Not bad for a 60-yr-old man.


Haha sweet! I have plenty of experience of getting beat by a 63 year old man but I have him covered on the downhills (he's more of a roadie).


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

BmanInTheD said:


> I had a ride a couple days ago that I went super hard on a local trail to try for a PR (and beat some buds lol) and knew I killed it. When I uploaded the ride, there were NO segments for the ride! I was pissed! Went back a few days and checked my other rides, sure enough, they didn't have segments either. So I looked it up, and found that if you go into the ride page and click the little 3-dot window next to the edit window, then click on refresh Activity Achievements, it spins for a minute or so and then the segments come up. For even the older rides. WHEW!


The only thing I see with the 'three dots' on the app is 'add photos, edit, crop, delete'.
Are you finding this on the actual website?

Can you maybe add a screenshot of where to find the 'refresh Activity Achievements'?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rideit said:


> The only thing I see with the 'three dots' on the app is 'add photos, edit, crop, delete'.
> Are you finding this on the actual website?
> 
> Can you maybe add a screenshot of where to find the 'refresh Activity Achievements'?


I think you need to go to the web interface to find that option. There's a 3 horizontal dot menu next to the wrench (all on the main activity page on the left side), and the option to refresh activity achievements is at the bottom of the list of 9 options.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Harold said:


> I think you need to go to the web interface to find that option. There's a 3 horizontal dot menu next to the wrench (all on the main activity page on the left side), and the option to refresh activity achievements is at the bottom of the list of 9 options.


Ok, found it, but it didn't do anything. Still only 5 segments...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rideit said:


> Ok, found it, but it didn't do anything. Still only 5 segments...


You might want to look at how closely the GPS track mirrors others. Flyby works well for that.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

rideit said:


> Ok, so on a short little evening spin, I rode the same ride I have ridden many times. But Strava only found four segments out of what should have been a dozen. What gives? Is there any chance of playing with the ride data on the website in order to get it to find them?
> Here is an example (one of the most popular riding areas in Jackson).
> 
> https://strava.app.link/NysYqdDbV6
> ...


Who gives a fv<k?

are you riding for Strava or are you riding for you?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

cmg said:


> Who gives a fv<k?
> 
> are you riding for Strava or are you riding for you?


Where is the like button

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

cmg said:


> Who gives a fv<k?
> 
> are you riding for Strava or are you riding for you?


I use it to gauge my fitness year over year. I just got a knee replacement, and I am tracking my recovery process, in part to share it with friends who are contemplating this procedure.

And to prove I'm a middle-aged badass ;-)


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

IDK, but might this have anything to do with the recent free vs paid restructuring?


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

I had this issue for the first time after a ride on Thursday morning. Based on posts in a Facebook group I’m in, a lot of other people also had this happen on Thursday morning. A few hours later, everything was showing up, so Strava must have fixed it. I didn’t have to do anything. Hasn’t happened since...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

cmg said:


> Who gives a fv<k?
> 
> are you riding for Strava or are you riding for you?


Maybe HE gives a fv<k! And why do YOU give a fv<k for whom he's riding? Maybe some people like to compare their OWN efforts.....just so f'ing tired of people getting so concerned with others wanting to record their data....if YOU don't care just stay off the damn thread, you know what it's about by the title.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

BmanInTheD said:


> Maybe HE gives a fv<k! And why do YOU give a fv<k for whom he's riding? Maybe some people like to compare their OWN efforts.....just so f'ing tired of people getting so concerned with others wanting to record their data....if YOU don't care just stay off the damn thread, you know what it's about by the title.


+1 to this


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

BmanInTheD said:


> Maybe HE gives a fv<k! And why do YOU give a fv<k for whom he's riding? Maybe some people like to compare their OWN efforts.....just so f'ing tired of people getting so concerned with others wanting to record their data....if YOU don't care just stay off the damn thread, you know what it's about by the title.


+2, strava can be a great tool to use, and people can be complete tools without using it at all (as proved here)


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

BmanInTheD said:


> Maybe HE gives a fv<k! And why do YOU give a fv<k for whom he's riding? Maybe some people like to compare their OWN efforts.....just so f'ing tired of people getting so concerned with others wanting to record their data....if YOU don't care just stay off the damn thread, you know what it's about by the title.


+3, Karen.
I like to see how I do compared to the other 65-69 year old!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

waltaz said:


> I had this issue for the first time after a ride on Thursday morning. Based on posts in a Facebook group I'm in, a lot of other people also had this happen on Thursday morning. A few hours later, everything was showing up, so Strava must have fixed it. I didn't have to do anything. Hasn't happened since...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Again, I suggest checking track accuracy compared to other efforts/past efforts/whatever. It may not be Strava. Could be a GPS constellation problem, which is out of Strava's hands. Space weather, atmospheric issues, hardware problems can all cause accuracy issues that will show up as segments not matching up.

Of course, it could also be a Strava problem. They HAVE been messing around with their system. But I record with a Garmin and have never paid a dime and I haven't noticed any problems with segments matching up. To be fair, I don't pay super close attention to them. I just have a vague notion that there are a lot in my area, and I make note of how I'm doing on the climbing ones in general (but not any in particular).


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 2, 2004)

Strava (or really the consumer GPS system in general) is and has always been sketchy for MTBing. Maybe it works better in areas without trees, but I'll see people get KOMs or top placings on very popular segments that I know don't stand a chance in reality. Seems like if you're good enough to get in the ballpark, a little GPS error can provide a lot of help. 

Works much better on the road IME. Segments on the road are also generally more logical.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

goldsbar said:


> Strava (or really the consumer GPS system in general) is and has always been sketchy for MTBing. Maybe it works better in areas without trees, but I'll see people get KOMs or top placings on very popular segments that I know don't stand a chance in reality. Seems like if you're good enough to get in the ballpark, a little GPS error can provide a lot of help.
> 
> Works much better on the road IME. Segments on the road are also generally more logical.


Short segments on MTB trails often get crazy results but for longer segments, over a few miles, it's usually pretty accurate. It's pretty common for Strava to start/finish short, twisty segments at the wrong place but over a long period it usually evens out if the segment is long enough. I've had some segments where Strava says like 8 seconds when it was in fact 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

goldsbar said:


> Strava (or really the consumer GPS system in general) is and has always been sketchy for MTBing. Maybe it works better in areas without trees, but I'll see people get KOMs or top placings on very popular segments that I know don't stand a chance in reality. Seems like if you're good enough to get in the ballpark, a little GPS error can provide a lot of help.
> 
> Works much better on the road IME. Segments on the road are also generally more logical.


The errors exist on the road, too. Segment length plays a huge role in how reliable segment results are. I know some roadies like to play with that unreliability and intentionally create segments of minimal length to see the ensuing chaos. Plus, there are absolutely ways to "game" Strava's system. There was even a tool out for awhile that artificially sped up your ride to game Strava's segments.

GPS works fine for mtb, even in the trees, but you have to have a realistic understanding of the limits of the technology. Dismissing it out of hand is just as bad as trusting it implicitly with every aspect of navigation and wayfinding.


----------

